# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  الدراسة في معهد المواساة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

## عشق النهار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
هذه اول مشاركة لي بهذا المنتدى الرائع  :bigsmile:  
أنا أريد دراسة دبلوم في معهد المواساة للعلوم ولكنني محتارة بين التمريض والمختبرات الطبية..
أيهما أسهل؟ وأيهما مطلوب في التوظيف اكثر؟ وهل يوجد في دراسة المختبرات الطبية فيزياء وكيمياء؟ وهل يوجد أحد تعرفوه يدرس في هذا المكان وفي هذه الأقسام؟ أو هل أحداً منكم درس او يدرس في هذا المعهد؟ وهل دراستهم صعبه؟
فإذا احد يدرس يخبرني عن دراسته وتجربته إذا ممكن  :rolleyes:  

 :bigsmile:  أعذروني على الإطاله

وارجو منكم أن لا تخيبو أملي.. وتساعدونني في أقرب وقت ممكن.

----------


## بيسان

هلا خيتووو انا سالت كثير عن المعهد بس قالو لي دراسة وتعاملهم مو عدل


وفووق هذا شهاادتهم مو معتمدة

عندش خيتوو الاكاديمية الدولية للعلوم الصحية

او

معهد السبااعي للتنمية

دوول افضل وشهاادتهم معتمدة

----------


## بيسان

وعلى فكره اذا انتي تبيني تمريض هو افضل مجاال 

بالنسة للاسهل ماافي شي سهل خيتوو هذا يعتمد عليش وعلى طريقة مذاكرتش

وكل شي تووفيق من ربش

والله كريم

----------


## عشق النهار

رحم الله والديش 
شكراً غناتي على المساعدة
لكن أني محتارة وين أدرس؟؟ :rolleyes:  
 وماأعرف أحد درس في هذي المعاهد علشان أعرف كيف تدريسهم وتعاملهم؟؟

----------


## بيسان

خيتوو انا مااعرف احد يدرس الا في الاكااديمية 

واني من الاجاازه وانا ادور وااسال 

وتوصلت الى هالنتيجة

وحتى عندي رواابط دليل على صحة كلامي بس ممنوع رواابط 

وابحث في قوقل وبيثبت لك كلامي بعد

خيتوو استخيري وتوكلي على الله

لانه التسجيل في معهد المواساه بدا والاكاديميه محرم

والله كريم


انا قررت ادرس في الاكااديميه وهذا قراري اذا بتسجلين معاااي

فاهلا وسهلا..

----------


## عشق النهار

*خيوه إنتين ليش أخترت الأكاديمية ليش ماأخرتي معهد التنمية أو معهد السباعي؟*

*وعلى العموم ترى أني قاعدة أسأل عن الموضوع وعن الدراسة*

*وإنشاء الله هليومين باجيب لش خبر*

*لكن التسجيل مستمر إلى متى؟*

----------


## بيسان

هلا خيتو معهد التنمية هو نفسه السبااعي لاني ودي ادرس صيدله في الاكاديمية 
وهي معتمدة عندهم 

بس ادبي في في السبااعي ليهم محال بس قسمين ومو حلووين

بس في الاكاديمية ادبي ممكن تدرسي تخصصات علمي بس تااخذي سمستر تااهيلي

ان شاااء الله الله يوفقك 

والله ماادري الى متى اتصلي عليهم وسالي




*مستمر إلى متى؟*

----------


## عشق النهار

*أهلين خيوه*

*اول مره اعرف إن السباعي هو نفسه التنمية ماكنت أدري*

*طبعاً التمريض معتمد عندهم صح*

*عذراً على كثرت الأسئلة*

*بس أني سمعت إن بعض المتخرجين من معهد التنمية ماتوظفوا والله أعلم*

*وسمعت بعد ان تدريسهن صعب*

* الله يعطيش العافية والتوفيق انشاء الله*

----------


## بيسان

هر خيتووو





> *الأكاديمية الدولية للعلوم الصحية* 
> 
> www.medacademy.edu.sa
> الرقم المجاني : 8001241555
> 
> 
> * الدراسة صباحية و مسائية .
> * دبلومات معتمدة من الهيئة السعودية للتخصصات الصحية :
> - دبلوم التمريض .
> ...

----------


## بيسان

وهذا عن المواساه





> معاهد المواساة للعلوم التطبيقية !
> 
> بنين و بنات / صباحي و مسائي / علمي و ادبي
> 
> 
> * دبلومات في :
> - التمريض .
> - الأشعة .
> - الصيدلة .
> ...

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

هلا حبيبتي عشق النهار مثل ماقالت الاخت بيسان مانصحك بالدراسه في معهد المواساة
عندي صديقة تدرس فيه متاديه اتمنت لو مادرست فيه احيانن تسمع ان هو مضمون واحيانن تسمع ان هو مو مضمون
ودراستهم اتقول الكتب لخبطه يعني هي الحين سنه ثانيه وئلي في سنه اولي عطوهم كتب يدرسوهم مال سنه ثانيه 
وتقول ادبي درسو شهر بس وجاهم تقرير ممنوع ادبي فرجعو اليهم فلوسهم والحين مافي ادبي بس علمي في معهد المواساة ..
اني سمعت ان الاكاديمية ومعهد التنميه مضمون ..
تدري لما درست دبلوم حاسب اتحسرت ابي ادرس تمريض ..
بس يالله اني طموحي ادرس حاسب والله اوفق الجميع..

----------


## بيسان

مشكووورة خيتووو على االنصيحة 

بس ليش تتحسري الحااسب كثير حلوو ومجاله حلو

بنت خالتي درسة دبلوم حاااسب والسمستر الجااي بدرس يعني بتصير معلمة حركاات صح

يعني انتي تصيري

ابلة زهرة البنفسج :)

----------


## النغم انيني

ويش ليكم بدولين سجلو في كلية سعد  تراها السنة مجانية 
وبعد الدراسه وظيفة والمجتهدة يبعثوها على حسابهم

نصيحة فقط  عدرا على اللقافة 



تحياتي

----------


## بيسان

هلا خيتوو بس انا ادبي وسعد ماايقبلوووني

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

هلا حبيبتي بيسان اني دراستي دبلوم برمجه يعني ماراح اصير  ابلة علي قولتش اني ماقول ابلة اني اقول معلمة
تسلمي حبيبتي بس حتي تمريض حلووو 
بس عاجبني بعد حاسب بس اني مشواري طويل لاني توني السنه ادرس 
يعني اني بعدين اشتغل في بنك او مستشفي 
الله اوفقك حبيبتي

----------


## اسير الهوى

تسمحي اختي اعطيك رأيي..
رأيت مجرب في معهد التنمية ويقول انه هو احسن حتى من السباعي ولكن المعاهد كلها من جهة المادة (الفلوس) نصابين والله يساعدك بس الدراسة للتمريض بتكون في التنمية احسن من المعاهد الثانية والآن الممرضات والممرضين من معهد التنمية يتوظفو ويترسمو بمستشفيات حكومية اسرع من غيرهم..
التمريض مايقارب اربعين الف.. والمساعد الصحي (زي الممرض) 25 الف ريال...
هذا من كلام احد يدرس بمعهد التنمية وشاف الدفعات وهم يتوظفوا..
فكري زين واحسبيها وسوي خيرة بعد التوكل على الله طبعا..
اخوك ياسر....

----------


## عشق النهار

تسلمي غناتي زهرة البنفسج على المساعده  والنصيحة 
وإنشاء الله موفقه في الدنيا والأخرة

----------


## عشق النهار

شكراُ أخي yaserali على مساعدتي و المشاركه في موضوعي 

ولكن لماذا ذكرت المساعد الصحي هل هو يشبه التمريض في الوظيفة أو في الدراسة تقريباُ ؟

----------


## اسير الهوى

السلام عليكم..اول..
اعفيك عن الشكر اختي العزيزة انشاء الله اقدر افيدك بشيء..وحاضرين وفي الخدمة...
نعم المساعد الصحي يشبه التمريض يمكن مو نفسه ولكن اللآن في التوظيف لا يوجد فارق كبير بين الاثنين من جهة الراتب وغيرها على ان دراسة المساعد الصحي اسهل وبقيمة اقل والآن الطرفين صارو يتوظفو بدون تفرقة بين الشهادتين...
ومن جهة العمل فالمساعد الصحي يقوم بنفس العمل تقريبا الا ان هناك صلاحيات وهي قليلة جداً يمكن للمرضين القيام بها دون المساعد الصحي..

والله يساعدك..
اخوك ياسر..

----------


## عشق النهار

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير  
والله يوفقك في الدنيا والأخرة

----------


## اسير الهوى

جميعا بنشاء الله..
انشاء الله فدتك....لا تستعجلي فكري زين وقيسي الامور قبل من ناحية قدراتك وتوكلي على الله.. 
واحنا ندعي لك ان الله يوفقك ويجعل لك في كل خطوة سلامة...
بحفظ الله..

----------


## عشق النهار

الله يسلمك أخوي وما قصرت والله  :signthankspin:  

ولكن نسيت أن أسألك ..
في أول رد لك قلت..
رأيت مجرب في معهد التنمية ويقول انه هو احسن حتى من السباعي 

أنت تقصد من الشباب صح ؟

وإنشاء الله راح أفكر زين وبتوكل على الله 

تسلم أخوي إنت افدتني وااجد

----------


## اسير الهوى

*السلام عيكم اختي*
*الشباب والبنات نفس الشي نفس في المناهج ونفس التدريب انا شفت واحد من الشباب بس قال ان البنات والشباب نفس الشي والبنات في التوظيف يكون ليهم النصيب الاكبر في هالمجال..على العموم تاكدي من البنات الي يدرسوا.. او روحي وشوفي المعهد وسألي البنات الي هناك يكون اضمن لك واحسن..* 
*(بس اكد لي ان معهد التنمية هو الافضل في الدراسة وفي القبول للتوظيف..*
*موفقة الى خير اختي...*

----------


## عشق النهار

مشكور أخوي 

وعذراُ على كثرة الأسئلة

وانشاء الله موفق في الدنيا والآخرة

----------


## اسير الهوى

العفو اختي وحاضرين لاي اسئلة ومستعدين نسئل ليكم عن اي شي لا تهمي نفسك...
وموفقة الى خير عزيزتي...

----------


## عشق النهار

لو سمحتوا هل يوجد أحد يرد علي..........

هل يوجد طالبات تخرجوا من الأكاديمية الدولية بالدمام وتوظفوا ؟؟

----------


## بيسان

هلا خيتوو الاكاديمية توها جديدة 

للحين ماافي دفعات تخرجو 

وعلى فكره اني سمعت انها تابع للامير سلطان


وبالتوفيق

----------


## عاشقة القمر

لو سمحتوا معهد التنميه وش هي تخصصاته

واحنا مانفكر بس وش ندرس نبغى نعرف لما ندرس هل لما نتوظف راح تكون الرواتب اوكي 

ياليت حد يفيدني عن هالمعهد ويعطيني معلومات اكثر ومضمونه 

بلييييييييييييز لاتتأخروا

----------


## بيسان

خيه نصيحتي لكِ

اتصلي بالمعهد

لانه كل فرع تختلف فيه الدبلومات عن الباقي

وبالتوفيق

----------


## عاشقة القمر

خيووووه  اقصد الفرع الي في الخبر 

بس اني ابغى معهد يفيدني واشوف الناس ياتمدح في معهد ياذم 
لدرجة اني احترت اي معهد اروح 
المواساه ولاالتنميه ولاالمانع مااعرف ايهو الأفضل فيهم 
يدخل مزاجي المانع واتردد والمواساه عليه كلام والله احترت واتلخبطت كل اموري

ياليت احد يفيدني ولو بنصيحه

----------


## بيسان

ترى خيه حتى انا احترت

بس اخر شي اخترت الا انا ارتحت له ولا هتميت في الكلام 
راسي دار وانا من كثر ماسال ناس ذم في المكان ونااس تمدح
خيه نصيحتي لكِ

لاتعبين حالش 
خيه استخيري ربشفي الشي الا محتاره فيه

والله يقدم فيه الخير

خيه انتي تبي تدرسي اي دبلووم وش في بالك

الدبلوم هو الا يحدد اي معهد افضل

تحيااتي لك ..بيساان

----------


## عاشقة القمر

هلا خيووووه
انتين تدرسي في اي معهد ؟

اني اذا بدرس في التنميه ابغى مساعد صحي
واذا في المواساه ادارة مستشفيات 

يعني هذيلين الأثنين الي في بالي

----------


## نجدية

طيب اقل نسبة كم واسعارهم كم؟؟؟؟

----------


## اسير الهوى

سلام

نجدية على حسب علمي ان في معهد التنمية لاينظرون للنسبة لكن يجب اجتياز الفحص الطبي

وسعرهم للمساعد الصحي 25000 الف لكنها مقسطة لسنة ونصف او سنتين تقريبا..

عذرا لتطفلي..

----------

